# Aruba - Marriott Ocean Club vs Renaissance Aruba



## mdurette (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking at last minute Aruba resorts for end of August.

Any recommondations between these two resorts?
We will have a 5 YO with us.

Looks like the Renaissance doesn't have a beach on property - but they do have a quick boat to a private island. Also some reviews state no need for a car at this place either.

Also - any issue with the weather this time of year?


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 16, 2011)

mdurette said:


> Looking at last minute Aruba resorts for end of August.
> 
> Any recommondations between these two resorts?
> We will have a 5 YO with us.
> ...



We go to Aruba annually weeks 51 and 52.  Your weather there in August should be fine--they are not in the hurricane belt.  I like the OC better than the Renaissance.  I do not want to be downtown and I love the Palm Beach location of the OC.  I think you will find more children at the OC for your child to connect with.  We always rent a car as I do not like to be beholden upon taxis for transportation.  We rent from Economy.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jul 16, 2011)

We own at the Ren.  There is a pool and lagoon at the property and they own a private island.  The island is divided into two sections; family and adults.  Very calm water off the island because they put up rocks to break the waves.

The Ren is across from the downtown shopping district.  It's much less crowded at the Ren than at the other Marriotts.   We went down to the Marriott area Easter Sunday for dinner and when we were walking down the street, we were bumping into people all night.  Nothing like that down by the Ren.

While there are a TON of great restaurants withing walking distance of the Ren, you might want to get a jeep so you can go on the north side of the island (which is BEAUTIFUL).  Also, a car gives you more flexibility; you can go to Ling & Son's, other restaurants and just drive around the island).

There's a ton of information on Visitaruba.com.  Check out the restaurant reviews and consider getting the Visit Aruba card.  you get discounts on lots of stuff; shopping, excursions, dining and car rentals.

So, one vote for the Ren!


----------



## qlaval (Jul 17, 2011)

I own at both...

-End of August = low season not too crowded. 
-With a five years old.

I would suggest the Ocean Club.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.
At this point Ocean Club is showing up a bit more with II then Ren.

Crossing my fingers something will open up that fits our schedule so I can book it.

May I ask.....for those of you that made mention the OC would be better with the 5YO, why is that.

More activities or simply more kids around.


----------



## qlaval (Jul 18, 2011)

With a 5y/o, the OC gives you direct access to the beach. No taxi boat to take, so if you need anything everything is only a short walk away...
Plus the accomodations are by far superior at the OC.


----------

